
Dyn Takes a Public Stand Against SOPA - LiveTheDream
http://dyn.com/sopa-what-you-should-know-why-dyn-opposes-it/
======
maxogden
In the last couple of weeks Dyn started forcing people to give them credit
card information before being able to use the 10+ year old dyndns.org dynamic
IP update service.

Seems like a bait and switch monetization scheme to me. Millions of routers
have DynDNS support because it has traditionally been a free service.

It's a bit ironic that they are advocating for freedom on their blog but
practicing vendor lock in with their product.

